
The hard things about bootstrapped startups - hai2ashwin
https://medium.com/@Ashwinizer/the-hard-things-about-bootstrapping-a-startup-511c15cd990
======
sharemywin
"Certain marketplaces like hyperlocal or transportation don’t allow you to
pace growth."

Can someone explain why this is true?

